# Help with Shadows in Faces



## KelsyLorin (Oct 25, 2016)

I would love to have some help with this picture. I had the opportunity to meet one of my favorite celebs and of course, the picture didn't turn out well. I've been playing on Photoshop to try to remove or lighten up the shadows on our faces to no avail (I'm not a photographer). Would anyone be willing to take a stab at it for me?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, the file is way to small to do anything with here. It looks like there is a lot of noise which is to be expected under those lights. I don't use PS but the first thing I would do is a slight crop so the male's right eye is in the upper left cross hair of the thirds area. The second thing I would do is get rid of some of that noise. You may be able to dodge brush over the areas you want lighter. Of course if it is shot in RAW, then it may come out decent. In JPEG, it maybe fairly challenging.


----------



## KelsyLorin (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you! I have access to Photoshop and a very slight understanding of it. Would you mind sharing how I can take some of the noise out?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 25, 2016)

Not sure in PS. There is a free version called noiseware free.


----------



## bianni (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 26, 2016)

which person is the celebrity?


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,
       I think this photo is pretty good, as it is. There should be some shadow, otherwise it doesn't look realistic.
....... john


----------

